# Need help getting in 65 trunk



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

just wondering if someone could explain the trunk latch mechanism on a 65 GTO. My key goes in the cylinder and turns the cylinder but the trunk won't open. I know I need to go from the inside but before I go in can someone tell me what to look for. Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

pull out the back seat.... just a strap of metal from lock to latch it has either rusted or seized up.


----------

